# WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 12/19 - I Get By With A Little Help From My Friends



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

so basically none of the feuds ended


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Cesaro and Sheamus are tag team champions now, yet they're still bickering with each other? Even after that bar fight where it looked as though they were finally on the same page? :kobe



DoubtGin said:


> so basically none of the feuds ended


Despite the no rematch clause, Sasha unleashes her inner Christian and says to Foley "One more match".


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ceasaro and Sheamus as champs now means Ceasaro in more high profile matches, who can complain? Plus the shenanigans with Sheamus crack me up.

Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs JeriKO is likely. I guess thats ok. Y2J should win the US Title or even better the Royal Rumble match and ultimately the Universal title. Superstar of the Year 2016 to me. 

Honestly feel there are far better people in the CW division than Neville but its cool he has something to go for now. I wish the crowd were not as retarded during these matches though, maybe its the ridiculous purple ropes and titantron changeups that confuse the poor nitwits.

Not looking forward to more from Braun or the Rusev and Cass feud at all.

I want to see a mini feud start between a 4HW and Emmalina tonight heading into Rumble. Emma as we know from her tweets pretty much hates the 4 Horsewomen and how they got all the attention. She can start her quest to take them all out by either reigniting her NXT feud with Bayley or attacking Sasha Banks tonight. I am hoping for something big to happen for Emma at least. I feel tonight is the perfect time for a return from her, hell last night even would have been a big moment but RAW has more eyes on it I think than a Roadblock PPV.*


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Will KO and Y2J actually look like grown men and not be beaten like red headed stepchildren again by The Shield?


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

The heel turn of Neville was one of best thing during the PPV, now i'm curious to see where this will lead.

High hopes on this Shesaro reign as tag team champs, their promo on Raw Talk was very good.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

How can we make Reigns look strong tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to go for having Jericho ruin the main event last night, and them thinking Owens and Jericho actually fooled anyone. God, that was awful.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I am very surprised to say this but I'm excited for tonight's Raw.

-JeriKO is back

-Neville making the cruiserweights interesting

-Charlotte breaking away from Sasha

-Sami has a storyline (still holding out hope he gets traded)

-Potential New Day break up (or start of it)


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In for Strowman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Men and Women's main event picture are a mess right now.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> so basically none of the feuds ended


The End of the Line...continues.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The most interesting part of RAW for me will be Neville. WWE has made me care more about him in one heel turn than they did his entire face run. Hope he gets a new entrance/gear to reflect the attitude adjustment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> The most interesting part of RAW for me will be Neville. WWE has made me care more about him in one heel turn than they did his entire face run. Hope he gets a new entrance/gear to reflect the attitude adjustment.


Every now and then the WWE does something that surprises and gets interest within a certain superstar. They done it with Strowman, doing it with Neville now etc.

Imagine if they cared consistently about the whole roster!?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Will this be the day that Emmalina finally debuts? If she was still the way that she was before, it would be interesting for Dana to challenge Charlotte finally and then for Emmalina to come to Danas aid, reforming the duo.

I am looking forward to RAW for the first time in awhile though.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Despite the no rematch clause, Sasha unleashes her inner Christian and says to Foley "One more match".


That's not gonna go over well with the Illuminati.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

I want the next heel Sasha feuds with to taunt her over her loss at the Iron Man match, saying The Boss received a well-deserved demotion for snatching defeat from the jaws of victory. She should point out again and again that if Sasha had been able to stay in the Figure Eight for just four more seconds she would be champion. She could hammer the point home by holding up a giant oversized timer that counts down four seconds over and over again. 

Sasha goes on to lose the feud.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Mostly exited to see where Neville goes from here. Can only go up.


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

Roman to get another shot at Owens, Rollins and a few others might announce Rumble entry


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *Ceasaro and Sheamus as champs now means Ceasaro in more high profile matches, who can complain? Plus the shenanigans with Sheamus crack me up.
> 
> Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs JeriKO is likely. I guess thats ok. Y2J should win the US Title or even better the Royal Rumble match and ultimately the Universal title. Superstar of the Year 2016 to me.
> 
> ...


If you actually believe the bolded, you should check out Neville's title reign in NXT. He's instantly become the most credible CW, and he's probably the best worker out of all of them as well. Now that he's heel, he'll probably end up being the most interesting CW on top of that.

This guy is the goods, and don't be surprised if he turns the whole division around.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I might have zero fucks to give tonight. It all depends on what's on Velocity and if I'm even awake. I wouldn't mind seeing Cesaro go all Cesaro on somebody and Neville heeling it up and finally showing some personality. Other than that, I can't think of anything else worth tolerating all those commercials and camera zooms for. Well, maybe see where there going with Sami that Mick thought it was worth cutting his vacation short.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Every now and then the WWE does something that surprises and gets interest within a certain superstar. They done it with Strowman, doing it with Neville now etc.
> 
> Imagine if they cared consistently about the whole roster!?


At the rate they're going, they could make the entire roster interesting by some time around mid-2025. Depending of course on how many more incarnations there are of the Authority between now and then. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> At the rate they're going, they could make the entire roster interesting by some time around mid-2025. Depending of course on how many more incarnations there are of the Authority between now and then. :lol


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

Haitch return tonight anyone ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Cleaner said:


> At the rate they're going, they could make the entire roster interesting by some time around mid-2025. Depending of course on how many more incarnations there are of the Authority between now and then. :lol


So true. I'm near done with WWE.  Both brands are complete trash.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Are we ready to see Sasha win back the title again tonight and then have their next PPV match set up?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Are we ready to see Sasha win back the title again tonight and then have their next PPV match set up?


B-b-b-b-b-but the PPV was the final match!!!!!! WWE would never lie to their fans and continue a feud they promised was over.. :aj


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> Are we ready to see Sasha win back the title again tonight and then have their next PPV match set up?


I'm guessing you missed the "No Rematch clause" stipulation?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Strategize said:


> I'm guessing you missed the "No Rematch clause" stipulation?


Stipulation you say?

:HA

WWE follow a stipulation you say?

:HA

Shane McMahon who lost that match at WM is waving from his Smackdown GM office!
:shane

(Though I suppose they could wait a week)


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Raw should trade Sasha to Smackdown for Eva Marie. Equal trade.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Raw should trade Sasha to Smackdown for Eva Marie. Equal trade.


At this point, a 2-for-1 with Sasha/Zayn for Eva Marie is even equal enough. :lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Slackly said:


> Will this be the day that Emmalina finally debuts? If she was still the way that she was before, it would be interesting for Dana to challenge Charlotte finally and then for Emmalina to come to Danas aid, reforming the duo.
> 
> I am looking forward to RAW for the first time in awhile though.


Gotta be. They need someone to feed to Sasha so she can look strong again. That's all Emma will be doing. It's blatantly obvious that Bayley will be the one Charlotte feuds with from now until Wrestlemania. She didn't destroy Bayley at Survivor Series for no reason.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BigShinshi said:


> Haitch return tonight anyone ?


hope so and smashes reigns in the face with a sledgehammer and bloody rollins up big time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I doubt we'll see Trips until January.

I'm interested in Rollins, Reigns and Zayn (Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H isn't coming back until the Rumble to screw Seth. And it works out best that way for HHH since Monday Night Football is over by then.

How convinenent.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm expecting a boring show, as always.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm interested in Rollins, Reigns and Zayn (Y)


Me too. And Y2J of course for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Triple H isn't coming back until the Rumble to screw Seth. And it works out best that way for HHH since Monday Night Football is over by then.
> 
> How convinenent.


He is basically admitting he is not a draw by doing that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> He is basically admitting he is not a draw by doing that


Certainly. He knows it deep down. He's no Austin or Rock.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll say a prayer for all you foolish enough to endure Raw tonight.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Assuming the position....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And...here...we...go...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And here we go!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw song is pretty good.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Cleaner said:


> Assuming the position....


Getting ready for this position later on


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Natecore said:


> I'll say a prayer for all you foolish enough to endure Raw tonight.


Are we still pretending Smackdown has been more entertaining than Raw or what?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Raw song is pretty good.


Yeah I actually really like it too!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Boys are back in town!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeri-KO with a bit of heat


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait? What? They're in the ring together not fighting each other after last nights stupidity?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho looking like he could f*ck your b*tch rn, look at that f*cking scarf.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MONKAYYYSSS


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho's shennanigans after the match fucked up the ending entirely. So dumb.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Owens should turn on Jericho right now...viciously. Kick start his beast mode reign.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I live for Kevin Owens' 'MONKEYS!' scream lol.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

hahah they don't care dumb the ending was. Its great.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Show begins and not even 50 posts in the thread.. (at 8pm)
:lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Jericho looking like he could f*ck your b*tch rn, look at that f*cking scarf.


I love that jacket too.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Let's seeee, reigns Rollins come out and those 4 have a tag match ?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, just get a fucking room.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is awful.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

haha yes yes yes


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

loooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Man, I wish the Kevin Owens that wreaked havoc in NXT would show up, instead of this pansy-ass clone.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I wish I was best friends with Jericho.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha cole


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok.. I'll take a cheap shot at Cole... Never enough Cole burying


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Santa handing out Micheal Cole's to everyone :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is dead for this entire segment.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Santa and Michael Cole


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Stronger than ever, yet they get their asses kicked by Rollins and Reigns like every time.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Let's seeee, reigns Rollins come out and those 4 have a tag match ?


Roman/Rollins in: 
5...
4...
3...
2...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No one is safe. Even Santa is on the list :HA


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm amused by this so far.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Michael Coles for everyone? Oh hell, that would be the Christmas this happens..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh no Foley is going to talk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ughh... Why does Foley look like a homeless Ron Jeremy?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Foley get booed?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Santa made the list, and Foley isn't having it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god, this is the holiday version of Raw.

:lol

fpalm

Might as well tune out.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ughhhh foley


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Santa is a Peodophile.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

da fuq is Foley wearing?

Jericho burying Santa. What has that jobber really done?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kin hell, foley is looking good each week, dare i say it cactus jack ring shape

bang bang??


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, they swerved me. It's Foley. Now how are they going to work this into Roman or Rollins getting a title shot?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The fuck is Foley wearing? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Is Mick gonna explain his outfit?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Foley is starting to look like a college team mascot.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tell me Foley isn't wearing a leather jacket with no shirt under it..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

****SPOILER ALERT****



















Mick Foley is Santa Claus


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Foley calling Jericho "naughty"...I went from amused to embarrassed to be watching


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That jacket is horrific.

urgh most overused phrase in WWE, 'shades of the shield' .... move the fuck on.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

What the fuck is he wearing? Looks well creepy


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my god foley lol


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh god, this is the holiday version of Raw.
> 
> :lol
> 
> ...


But they might have a match like when Gallows had a pumpkin put on his head at Halloween! You don't wanna miss that do you?

Christ... Foley's clothes...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dear god :kobefacepalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Mick do a line of coke back stage?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck is Foley wearing? :lol


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Foley has gone Teddy Long.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Foley botching.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Foley botched and Owens was on that shit :lmao

Jericho getting in on it


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Botched the town.. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

haha cheep pop botch


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Wtf is this shit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Foley :gtfo


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God this is bad...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Foley has reached "fucking idiot" levels. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A fucking tag match and awful opening segment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Christ this is unbearable please make it stop.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't think I can deal with this shit tonight. What the fuck is this botch fest


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Poor Foley


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Foley is drunk.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Foley it's time to hang it up bro


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh boy, the Jericho in the cage match :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

KO vs Reigns at Rumble...with Jericho in a cage. Dear lord.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They just did this gimmick in NXT and it failed terribly fpalm


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why the fuck do they keep incorporating this damn Toy shit into matches.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Roman gets another shot at the Rumble.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You sending me scuba diving :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman is winning the title at the rumble then. So either Balor or Cena or Taker is winning the rumble.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

lol Mick is causing this to spiral out of control. 

I love ya Mick, but maybe it's time for Trips to take over this imaginary GM role.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

A Shark cage? Have we ever had a match featuring a Shark cage where the person doesn't escape and interfere?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK KINDA GIMMICK IS THIS?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I think Foley just turned heel and it was NOT intentional


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:fact Shark cages have never been successful in preventing someone from interfering in matches.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is the stupidest fucking gimmick match I've ever seen.. fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks like Seth will be in the rumble


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That's actually a pretty good stipulation for once.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are re-using the NXT cage


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

At least Seth will be in the Rumble this year.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

What a horrible concept. Jericho in a cage match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What even is Raw sometimes? :serious:


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Is Foley really drunk or what


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Guess SD will get the non Rumble ME.

Owens v Reigns 100 with Jericho in a cage fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

All we need is for the match to be a scarf on a pole match and it's complete!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I feel like this ruins Jericho's chances at winning the rumble fpalm


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Paradigm said:


> A Shark cage? Have we ever had a match featuring a Shark cage where the person doesn't escape and interfere?


Paul Ellering.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

haha "you can't make me" "you can't make me" "you can't make me" "YOU CAN'T MAKE HIM"
this is hilarious


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> ****SPOILER ALERT****
> 
> Mick Foley is Santa Claus


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jericho on a pole match :russo*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

this fucking horrible


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins free and clear of the Owens/Jericho/Reigns crap.

I can go to bed happy now.

:drose


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Enough of this FXX comedy writing/acting, it doesn't work on a wrestling show.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wait wtf is this about a shark cage?

Hey at least it's different.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Quick - have PETA protest this!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Russo would even call this fucking horrible.. Whoever came up with this should be fired


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This segment is dragging....


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I guess threatening to suspend people if they do things you don't want them to do is not very harsh anymore.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Alright so I see this Raw has only half the script ready.

There's a general direction to this segment but its very vague.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Watch him not have the key.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

3 - 2 - 1......


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho and KO trying to make this work.

God JeriGoat is hilarious.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

plz tell me jericho is going to be stuck in the cage all night with him shouting hahaha love it


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can somebody, anybody make this awful fucking segment end? fpalm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Has WWE just given up since it's so close to the end of the year. FFS fpalm.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lmao this is too good


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yup, 15 minutes in and I'm done, time to watch Hockey.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Cant they stop talking for a second? :lol


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

bonkertons said:


> Paul Ellering.


I stand corrected.

I should've gone for the much easier "Have we ever had a match that was enhanced by a shark cage?"

Can we just kick it old school and have a Lumberjack match?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

OPEN THE DOOR


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

ridiculous


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh. My. Gawd.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, I’m just now tuning in.

Da, fuck?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One of the worst segments in awhile and a terrible idea for a gimmick match. Yikes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow.. just.. wow..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This is literally one of the worst segments ever on Raw.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow... Wow.. That really just happened... I'm embarrassed for them


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:kobefacepalm:kobefacepalm:kobefacepalm:kobefacepalm

and theres still almost 3 hours left


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Could have been worse; we could have had a rerun of Del Rio murdering Santa.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

LMAO at Jericho yelling "Help".


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

too much eggnog...yes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I tried enjoying that segment.... Nope.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I actually liked it, very unique way to start a show, i was fucking sick of the same thing every week.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> So, I’m just now tuning in.
> 
> Da, fuck?


Lucky you. No, really.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I don't know what's worse, Monday night raw or Monday night football this evening . Jesus


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I think there's a good chance it's Balor v Jericho v Owens at Mania.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

the_hound said:


> plz tell me jericho is going to be stuck in the cage all night with him shouting hahaha love it


This would be great


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth will probably be #1 in the rumble, make it to the end and get screwed by HHH. Seth vs HHH is better for Seth. Roman is winning the title at the rumble facing Balor at WM


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That segment was so bad, they are keeping the Roadblock level they set last night


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I take back everything I said about a James Ellsworth segment on SDL. 

This one just took the fucking cake as the worst of the year among the main event level guys.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I think they are really going for the "Holiday Season, fun for the whole family!" schtick tonight.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

for the love of god could someone get him down 


if not can he stay up there all night screaming for help during all the matches lol.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I noticed they advertised that shark cage gimmick as a toy last night during Roadblock... Thought it was strange but just assumed they were trying to cash-in a little bit from the NXT match they did recently. Makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FAMILY ENTERTAINMENT at its best.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Since Roman is in the title match, at least he won't be in the actual Royal Rumble.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> I don't know what's worse, Monday night raw or Monday night football this evening . Jesus


That was way worse.. Atleast my Redskins are playing. HTTR


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> I actually liked it, very unique way to start a show, i was fucking sick of the same thing every week.


Me too i thought it was hilarious. Some people just whine about everything.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> for the love of god could someone get him down
> 
> 
> if not can he stay up there all night screaming for help during all the matches lol.


Well, there's always the possibility he'll drown out Cole.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol is Jericho going to be suspended up there in the cage all night? If he does, then we could get 3 hours of Jericho on TV tonight :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_hound said:


> plz tell me jericho is going to be stuck in the cage all night with him shouting hahaha love it












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811017356952469504


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> FAMILY ENTERTAINMENT at its best.


Apparently, when your family gets together for the holidays, everyone turns into a moron.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well Seth being in the Rumble match this year sets up HHH's return. Whether he'll be number 1 depends on the next couple weeks in terms if things with Stephanie go sour again. But at least the feud will finally begin.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess they have Rollins as the #1 entrant for the Rumble, Steph probably says tonight he needs to go through the Rumble to get a title shot and then Triple H comes in and costs him the Rumble to setup their feud/match.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Why are they insisting on making Jericho and Owens more 'outrageous'? They've got good chemistry as heels and can both work a mic. I laughed a little when they started shouting "You can't make him", but that was painful.

You can make Jericho/KO as stale as you like, people still aren't gonna get behind Rollins/Reigns in this.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And a recap of.... The Signal.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Since Roman is in the title match, at least he won't be in the actual Royal Rumble.


Unless he loses the title match and goes in the rumble. Its happened before.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck right off they ruined it already, they had gold and they shat a brick twats


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jerichos overacting.. Jesus christ.. This is terrible on multiple levels


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Jericho. 

Jerichowens deserve their own sitcom, maaannn. :y2j


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big Cass vs Rusev rematch now...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The acting in that segment sent Hollywood back about a decade, too.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well this tag match tonight was bound to happen at some point lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That went from pretty entertaining to cringey very fast.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

:lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So Enzo is saying that he really is Certified Garbage.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you Rusev for interrupting this.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lana mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana just became the best part of this show so far. Too bad she has an awful personality in real life, but whatever.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

There's one man that could save the main event, he needs to redirect this storyline.

:buried :trips4


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Bulgarian Bute and The Ravishing Russian Goddess :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its so dumb when they put people in a tag team in a singles feud. This is why the WWE is failing.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Pay attention Cole :lmao


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Rusev deserves to win the Rumble, quite honestly.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh jesus fucking christ i'm done


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Since Roman is in the title match, at least he won't be in the actual Royal Rumble.


What's wrong with him participating in the Rumble exactly? He won't be winning it. But at the very least, it'll make the match more suspenseful.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

another DQ? garbage


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev getting his ass kicked.

:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The rematch everybody wants to see...


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Lol at Reigns not being in the Main Event of Mania comments now.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Why do they keep having these rematches after the PPV's? It makes the PPV matches so pointless. Because you know you can watch the same damn match on RAW/SD next week so why bother watching the PPV?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

First match of the night is a DQ in under 1 minute.. lol.. Are they even trying?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

My God Rusev is the biggest pussy ever :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman. 
Kill. Cameraman.


----------



## Tyson Linh (Aug 31, 2016)

Mick Foley really needs to be checked for CTE. The guy is lost AF.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Face and heel situation even more out of whack than before...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

If Sasha Banks doesn't get attacked by Nia Jax we're fucked with ANOTHER rematch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And they make Rusev look likea bitch UGH

And yeah charlotte winning another PPV match and a 4th title. Hot potato with hte womens title. So glad I did not want the PPV last night.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

No more Sasha vs Charlotte. That feud needs to die for a good while.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What was that? Rusev went from going a good way with Reigns on his matches to this goof? Damn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DQ finish lmao they really are picking up from where they left off at Road trash.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok I legit laughed out loud at Chris hyperventilating and the noises he was making :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sasha's done. WWE made her look so like a geek last night. Ain't no way she's bouncing back from that as strong as she was before.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

WWE practically giving up on the MNF battle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> Rusev deserves to win the Rumble, quite honestly.


Heck Rusev deserves to be holding the Universal Title over everyone on the roster tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> Sasha's done. WWE made her look so like a geek last night. Ain't no way she's bouncing back from that as strong as she was before.


That title is done, too.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> Sasha's done. WWE made her look so like a geek last night. Ain't no way she's bouncing back from that as strong as she was before.


She'll languish a bit, then she'll turn heel and be on fire again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Emma returning tonight would be an early Christmas present


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> No more Sasha vs Charlotte. That feud needs to die for a good while.


Now it will be Bailey vs Charlotte playing hot potato so Charlotte will end up an 8 time champion by WM


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jason Golden said:


> Why do they keep having these rematches after the PPV's? It makes the PPV matches so pointless. Because you know you can watch the same damn match on RAW/SD next week so why bother watching the PPV?


Worse when they have the match BEFORE the PPV, but I agree.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So they're remaking Taken with Jamie Foxx huh :cool2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Architect-Rollins said:


> No more Sasha vs Charlotte. That feud needs to die for a good while.


What happen to today's rumors of a Sasha vs Charlotte Bullrope match in San Antonio, Texas?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Legit channel changer... :lol at the knee brace.. GTFO


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I think I'm out. This is shit.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

sasha is going to cry


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, selling the shit out of the Figure 8


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This bitch is coming out on crutches and a knee brace looking pathetic.:lmao

The Boss my ass.:lmao

I can't.:sodone


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its always dumb how in an ironman match for the title if it ends up tied it goes to sudden death. The match should end up a draw.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No Pop, yep she is kinda screwed


----------



## akers12 (May 15, 2015)

A bit late guys i know but just wanted to say surely they will make Roman lose the US title to someone before the rumble, it is devalued once again with him holding it and not defending it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I hope this injury is a work because Vince already sees Sasha as injury prone so another injury wouldn't help her in any way.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sasha banks needs to be put in rice, she always hurting herself


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Damn she looks good tonight!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

All I want for Christmas is no rematch


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Announce crew giving Sasha a standing ovation after being in the figure-four for about 3 minutes and tapping with 3 seconds left. :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

LOL this fucking show, I'm out to see whats happening with the Redskins and Panthers.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Here we fucking go...

"I'm sorry I didn't win" -tears-

"But we made history!" -wipes tears-

"Eddie would have been proud" -tears-

"Divas revolution!" -more tears-

"I'm getting my rematch at the Royal Rumble!" -suddenly happy-


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sasha really tapped out with 2 secs LMFAO

She could not hold out for 2 more secs when she can see how little time is left. The WWEs booking is such shit

She can hold out for 3 mins but not the last two


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

So how did Sasha get busted up last night?? That was a pretty bad cut


----------



## DaBxx89 (Aug 22, 2016)

Who's ready for the crying?!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

In before the waterworks. :HA


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

She's not selling that injury well..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

actually this could explain why the camera guy didn't focus on her after the match, i think shes legit injured


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SO FUCKING HISTORIC


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. No reaction.. No fucks given... This is fantastic


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Is this woman about to cry? I bet 99% of you know the answer.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The crowd was dead for Sasha's entrance, what a momentum kill.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Whoever writes this stuff is not smart


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

BrotherNero said:


> Lol at Reigns not being in the Main Event of Mania comments now.


Yea they keep forgetting he can win the title and STILL main event mania again. .


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Sasha sounds like she's got a cock in her mouth.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

crying sasha :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nobody likes a whiner Sasha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Sasha's done. WWE made her look so like a geek last night. Ain't no way she's bouncing back from that as strong as she was before.


 Something really simple they could've done to avoid that hokey scenerio would be to actually have the finish be an "injury" to Sasha's knee/ankle and have the ref have to call it so the score ends up tied but the ref has to call it for Sasha out of injury. Gives more aggressive credence to Charlotte as a heel and *most importantly doesn't kill the heart of the babyface.* 

No matter the company, the rule for a pure babyface always is don't kill their heart/fighting spirit. With Sasha unable to hold on for two seconds and then tapping again in overtime as opposed to taking the injury: it did just that show that Sasha ultimately didn't have the heart. Other than blatant pushing against protest there isn't a quicker way to kill a babyface.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd doesn't give a fuck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boss...sigh...


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

She's going to beat the shit out of Love Handles Flair with that crutch.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if Sasha is going to attack her?


EDIT:Nevermind


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is actually good character development.

She's legit devastated by the loss.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh sigh never mind its roman in drag


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That ain't Charlotte Flair.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WELP! :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sasha about to get broken in half!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Sasha got a great reaction..... From Michael Cole.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nia Jax? :lol :lol :lol This fucking show.. The female Big Show


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

So Sasha is coming out, effectively giving everyone the gift they want - an end to the feud - and people are still just taking pops? I don't get it.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

"we went to wahhh"

"i call myself a bowss"

Learn to speak, please.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IF the WWE was smart they could just have the Boss faking and attacking Charlotte. 


OH guess not.

Nia Jaxx is such shit, does she really think she looks tough with her stupid fake looks LMAO
She is such a joke


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that was probably the best i've seen of sasha on the mic


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Headliner said:


> This bitch is coming out on crutches and a knee brace looking pathetic.:lmao
> 
> The Boss my ass.:lmao
> 
> I can't.:sodone


She don't feel like a boss anymore


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I nearly died when she said a couple of months


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Any reason why Nia looks left and right before coming down the ramp?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This Nia close up stuff is so stupid.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

MrEvans said:


> "we went to wahhh"
> 
> "i call myself a bowss"
> 
> Learn to speak, please.


Well, she is from Boston.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sooo...Charlotte just doesn't sell Sasha?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh, here's the fat one.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nia Jaxx is so awful on the mic, she is 100x worse than Reigns.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Crowd didn't even go mild they just didn't give a fuck and this talentless idiot isn't gonna help this


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley to run in soon..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, fuck the haters this is actually a good ass segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The acting on tonight's show from everyone is literal shit-tier.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

TB Tapp said:


> Well, she is from Boston.


You mean, Bowston.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Bayley to come in soon..


Probably not. She's still involved with Alicia I think. Plus this helps build a feud with Nia and Sasha if she gets beaten up.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol The crowd was actually pissed she didn't hit Sasha with the crutch... Terrible segment #2 gone.. Can we go for three in a row???


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

What's the appeal of an obese woman in WWE?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I like Nia.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I thought Bayley was gonna come out and help her.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

nia's voice is too weak for the role


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ughhh nia jax sucks she looks like a klingon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Probably not. She's still involved with Alicia I think. Plus this helps build a feud with Nia and Sasha if she gets beaten up.


Ah, right...forgot that they are feuding over a Bayley Bear :lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

It can only get better from here right?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I lost my shit when Nia kicked the crutch from under Sasha lol


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

The fuck am I watching? I want to like Nia Jax, but what the hell even just happened?

Great monster heel, comes out and attacks an injured face - nobody from the locker room comes out to help.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

another fucking rematch, they should just rename this shit fest monday night rematch


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

With that kick to the crutch, maybe Nia should try out for the Browns punter/field goal duties.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I prefer Veda Scott over Alicia Foxx tbh.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alicia looking beautiful tonight though.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

"Pathetic display"

For once, Michael Cole sums up the thoughts of every single person watching Raw. Pointless segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> nia's voice is too weak for the role


Yeah, she'd benefit from a more manly voice, tbh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can we get round 2 of Neville destroying the other cruiserweights?


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I thought Bayley was gonna come out and help her.


Yeah. I did too.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Now the cruiserweight shit fest as well. I might be out already


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

MrEvans said:


> "Pathetic display"
> 
> For once, Michael Cole sums up the thoughts of every single person watching Raw. Pointless segment.


It wasn't pointless just really bad.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Paradigm said:


> The fuck am I watching? I want to like Nia Jax, but what the hell even just happened?
> 
> Great monster heel, comes out and attacks an injured face - nobody from the locker room comes out to help.


They never have refs and guys in suits come down and shoo a wrestler away anymore, I miss that.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

The irony of Hugo Bowss being advertised after the bowss just got pushed over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Sasha comes out as a cripple to hardly no pop. (The momentum killer from last night) Says her heart is broken. She doesn't feel like The Boss anymore. (HBK lost her smile) and admits that Charlotte was the better woman. And Nia Jax is right. As a heel, she just told the face, you look weak and pathetic, and she's right.:lol

The heels are geniuses in WWE. Always. 

And people think Sasha losing last night was totally fine? That was bad to watch.

:done


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mase at the Cedric / Alicia romance angle still being a thing.

And now Dar has the hots for Fox, because why the hell not? :kobelol

Good job making the CW division become insipid even faster than the women's revolution did, WWE.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Give us Jack Gallagher or heel Neville :mark:


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

How WWE goes from Divas toCruiseweights expecting to lose viewers is beyond me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> What's the appeal of an obese woman in WWE?


If she was not the rocks cousin she wouldn't even be on the main roster. Its laughable she is on the main roster and Aska is stuck in NXT.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Call me crazy but I like the alexander foxy thing lol, cause she fucking cray lol. she plays it better than anyone. 

So is the story here that Foxy hates bayley cause she thinks bayley has eyes for cedric, and cedric hates dar because he's been trying to be a smooth wee fuck with foxy? 

i dunno, it kind of amuses me lol, it's so days of our lives.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So Sasha comes out as a cripple to hardly no pop. (The momentum killer from last night) Says her heart is broken. She doesn't feel like The Boss anymore. (HBK lost her smile) and admits that Charlotte was the better woman. And Nia Jax is right. As a heel, she just told the face, you look weak and pathetic, and she does.:lol
> 
> The heels are geniuses in WWE. Always.
> 
> ...


It was a disaster, and it made the title look even more worthless than it's already looked this year since it's inception. It's amazing how bad the booking is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The giant penny tag team titles. And now they are giant nickles.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

SureUmm said:


> They never have refs and guys in suits come down and shoo a wrestler away anymore, I miss that.


I figured maybe Bayley or something?

I mean Rich Swann went and helped TJ Perkins when The Brian Kendrick attacked him. Same last night, TJ tried to help Rich when Neville attacked him.

Realistically, if we are having refs swarm out, I want Sgt. Slaughter there too.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Therapy said:


> :lol The crowd was actually pissed she didn't hit Sasha with the crutch... Terrible segment #2 gone.. Can we go for three in a row???


The odds are 1000 to 1 against it not happening.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So Sasha comes out as a cripple to hardly no pop. (The momentum killer from last night) Says her heart is broken. She doesn't feel like The Boss anymore. (HBK lost her smile) and admits that Charlotte was the better woman. And Nia Jax is right. As a heel, she just told the face, you look weak and pathetic, and she's right.:lol
> 
> The heels are geniuses in WWE. Always.
> 
> ...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

FINALLY THE PENNIES ARE GONE!!!!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

New titles.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New tag title desgn. Not bad.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck me here we go again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those new titles actually don't look half bad.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

OH GOD, THEY'RE WORSE


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

same fucking titles, just a pallett swap


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> What's the appeal of an obese woman in WWE?


Beats me, but apparently there are people who like them. Even people on this forum were wanting Awesome Kong to come back to WWE after her pregnancy.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Ehhh, it's better than the bronze tho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are fucking red, what a surprise :eyeroll


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

shutupchico said:


> nia's voice is too weak for the role


Bring in Cheerleader Melissa (in a mask) to be her valet , and do all the talking


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

About time they changed the colors of those titles, they looked outdated.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least those new tag titles look better than the titles that looked like shit and pennies mixed together.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

braun fucking shit up :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Therapy said:


> FINALLY THE PENNIES ARE GONE!!!!!!


And now they are nickles.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BRAAAAAAAAAAUN


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Strowman just turned into Batman.

WHERE IS HE?
WHERE ARE THE DETONATORS?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

A doubleeee


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It finally happened: The penny tag belts are dead. :bow (August 2010 - December 2016) R.I.P. in peace.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Pennies to Dimes, I guess its a step in the right direction.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i fucking love BRAUN SMASH!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Just keep Aries out there and tell Byron to go home.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

An improvement but Team Blue's titles are still tops.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

UUUURRRRRRRRRRRRVHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH STROWMAN IS KILLING THESE GUYS

thats how you know dunn has got his wish


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

it doesn't matter how cool the design may be. the redness makes it look like something a kid should wear


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

TB Tapp said:


> Well, she is from Boston.


It's almost like people talk differently depending on where they're from. Like an accent...
/sarcasm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MOAR AUSTIN ARIES! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Austin Aries on commentary? :yes :yes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The CWs are literally the new Divas Division.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, Cedric pretty much is gonna decide whether I finish watching this show or not. If this match isn't decent, I'm out. I don't need to watch Braun chase Sami around a building. Or KO/Jericho vs Rollins/Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aries is better on commentary than most of the announcers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

XDarkholmeX said:


> It's almost like people have different accents depending on where they're from...
> /sarcasm


Boston does have the best accent to be fair. :nerd:


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Meeki said:


> Is Foley really drunk or what


Too many concussions, probably.

Nothing to joke about.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Beats me, but apparently there are people who like them. Even people on this forum were wanting Awesome Kong to come back to WWE after her pregnancy.


don't put Awesome Kong in Nia Jax's league its freaking insulting. Before her TNA weight gain she was arguably the best and most athletic big woman ever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Better than RAW


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Exclusive backstage footage of Cesaro finally holding a title again instead of curtain jerking:


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Demolition119 said:


> don't put Awesome Kong in Nia Jax's league its freaking insulting. Before her TNA weight gain she was arguably the best and most athletic big woman ever.


Nia would probably kill or eat Sasha in a real fight though.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Best finisher on Raw. I'll give them another segment. Haha.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seriously what the fuck is this shit, i honestly think i'm done watching monday night raw.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cedric's finisher looks brutal.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

is that the end of that feud or will Darr get more creepy?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark: at Cedric keeping the Lumbar Check

Hopefully he, Nese and Gallagher get into title contention ASAP


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

WTF was this?

The entire match ocurred during the commercial, basically.

They flew Aries just for that segment?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Entire crowd is like "Why is he even speaking?"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

crowd were actually into a cw match, that's alexander imo

no i need evil neville.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice, convincing win there. They've done that a lot with the cruiserweights lately.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is awful.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Laaaame


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds like he doesn't know Alicia Fox is fucking crazy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who is writing this garbage


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Aries really is the greatest man that ever lived.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I can't help but to laugh my ass off when Dar says "Fox." :lol :lol :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New Day is about to split up.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

He has a massive rapey vibe about him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Of all people on the cruserweight division you give mic time to fucking Noam Dar

And that segment was cringey af


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Wait, so we are having a 'Women's revolution' and simultaneously having two wrestlers fight over a woman, as if she's a prize? Because if Noam wins, he gets Fox?

Yeah, I retract my previous statement. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

emmmmm Noam Dar breathing like a rapist and speaking like a minor sex offender. don't know how I feel bout that lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:bjpenn at Dar's promo. If it means he and Alexander have an angle to go with instead of wrestling meaningless matches, by all means bring it on.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Alicia Fox in a pole match?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

fighting over alicia :lol:lol

id fight for mandy rose thou wens3


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

The beautiful Alicia Fuuuuucks. :shaq2


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> He has a massive rapey vibe about him.


Must be a Scottish thinh


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I could see Big E turning on New Day.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

That shit was funny


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> New Day is about to split up.


Back to being jobbers, then.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Noam Dar is terrible but he manages to do it in an entertaining way.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Sounds like he doesn't know Alicia Fox is fucking crazy.


Well, you know what they say about the crazy ones >>>


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Surely they can't be that foolish enough to break up the New Day....right?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> I can't help but to laugh my ass off when Dar says "Fox." :lol :lol :lol


"Faaawwwx!" = The CW answer to "BRAAAUUUUUNNN!!!" :chlol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Angle/Booker/Sharmell midget version.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :bjpenn at Dar's promo. If it means he and Alexander have an angle to go with instead of wrestling meaningless matches, by all means bring it on.


Agreed. They're starting to give the CW's some angles and more of identity/Characters and I like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It does feel odd to see ND without the tag titles.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Crickets for New Day :ha


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

My boys. :mj2


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> Crickets for New Day :ha


Crowd has been quiet most of the night.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, the New Day looks weird without the tag belts on them. They're almost naked without them in a way.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"And that'll be Charlotte in a month" :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AND THAT'LL BE CHARLOTTE IN A MONTH !! WHAT A F*CKING LINE FROM BIG E


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

....and that will be Charlotte in a month! :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"and that will be charlotte in a month" :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big E on Charlotte :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cooper09 said:


> He has a massive rapey vibe about him.


Noam is basically WWEs caricature of obsessive male diva fans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big E.

:lmao


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

WOAT crowd :renee2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL @ the Charlotte comment.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seriously what the fuckey fuck with that fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NEW DAY LMAO

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Big E just owned Charlotte's life lol. I legit laughed at that one.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Those motherfuckers just buried Ric Flair lool


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AND THAT'LL BE CHARLOTTE IN A MONTH !! WHAT A F*CKING LINE FROM BIG E


TAKE MY MONEY, BIG E! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Big E is subtly amazing. Kofi and Xavier tend to talk a lot more, but in the little moments Big E shows some character - he's immense.

I'd love to see him get a singles push, but they aren't ever putting him in the main event.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Big E just won the internet.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Crowd has been quiet most of the night.


They were quiet for Cesaro also.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

dar did alright. i like that they shot it differently with him sitting down against the barrier talking, and his creepy vibe worked.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

"That will be Charlotte in a month."


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cesaro couldn't get his fucking pants off. :lmao Screwed up the entrance.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Cesaro with the wardrobe malfunction had me cracking up lol.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

I love that Charlotte line.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

The tag belts are horrible.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like the red strap on the belt.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

This is the best character they could have given to Sheamus.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOL new dig at the old belts


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kofi mad about the new belts lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lol at 1-800-FELLA committing gimmick infringement toward New Day's intro and Kofi shitting on the penny belts.



Jason Golden said:


> Agreed. They're starting to give the CW's some angles and more of identity/Characters and I like that.


Same. It took them long enough, but better late than never.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The New Day >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The 2 boring foreigners.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

The way Xavier holds the mic is also hilarious to be and I have no idea why.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm liking they've carried over the Pan-African colours from Roadblock. Hope they stick with them rather than the pink and powder blue. Was really hard to take them seriously before.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still digging ND's new attire.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cesaro makes sheamus looks like the greatest entertainer of all time


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Sheamus just made the list.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sheamus stealing lines from everybody


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Raw Is Be "Hilarious" And Hang Out With Your Friends


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone is stuttering and botching all over the place.

Last minute script is last minute.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Sheamus stealing lines from everybody


Shame!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> Angle/Booker/Sharmell midget version.


----------



## Tyson Linh (Aug 31, 2016)

Woods said bruh lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

20 years


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Paradigm said:


> I'm liking they've carried over the Pan-African colours from Roadblock. Hope they stick with them rather than the pink and powder blue. Was really hard to take them seriously before.


they are Christmas colors bro


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking love Big E one lines


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev should be the Universal Champion and JeriKO should be the Tag Team Champions.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh look it's The Jobber Club :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ugh Anderson and Gallows


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Geek Club.

unkout


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Xavier spittin facts......and The Club has been neutered so much. Good lord.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

NERDS.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Why are The Club relevant to this? Is it to get rid of The New Day's rematch clause? Why am I still watching this?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I love Kofi and Xavier, but for some reason I just can't stand Big E. It's like he's trying too hard or something.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson are so fucking hilarious without even trying :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the forced kiddy pish thats being served up is killing this shit


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

I've been zoning in and out. Did Jericho get out of the cage or is he still hanging up there?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not being sports-entertained by this segment.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nerd day.. fpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no. It's the geek tag team named after a 50 cent song.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The Nerd Day.

FanfuckingTastic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oye esa vaina...los boricuas estos! fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now the Con Artists...I mean the Shining Stars.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

wwetna1 said:


> they are Christmas colors bro


Slightly gutted that you are right on closer inspection. The yellow fooled me. Ah well, back to Booty-O's and unicorn horns after Christmas.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

The Nerd Day :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Why the fuck are these 2 still employed


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Shining Stars are actually less relevant than Los Matadores.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

what the fuck have they got to do with the price of cheese? wtf.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh god, not the Shining Stars lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

8 man tag just fuck off


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Demolition119 said:


> don't put Awesome Kong in Nia Jax's league its freaking insulting. Before her TNA weight gain she was arguably the best and most athletic big woman ever.


Past accomplishments don't override the fact she was obese during her short WWE run. I doubt most of the people wanting her to return even saw her before WWE.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yawn... A feud starts over a fake resort brochure..


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

lol that awkward moment when the crowd doesn't care about the brochures being torn up but the shining stars do.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson calling people geeks. :hmm:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

uh oh, we need Teddy Long.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

COME TO PUERTO RICO, OLE!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gallows and Anderson, the biggest muppets in the company, calling The New Day and the current tag champs "nerds" and "geeks". :nikkilol

And now we've got Carlito's useless brother and cousin. Why the hell are these fucksticks being presented on the same level as The New Day and Sheamsaro while Team SAWFT is being wasted on a worthless program with Ru-Ru?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Gallows called them the Nerd Day!!!!!

I'm dying! Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Does it come with free sunscreen?" Oh, Sheamus :lol

I am still greatly entertained by the odd couple pairing of him and Cesaro.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Nah, there comes a point when enough is enough. It's 2am here, I'm not staying up for this crap. You can't put The Shining Stars on and expect me to stay awake.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

cgs480 said:


> I've been zoning in and out. Did Jericho get out of the cage or is he still hanging up there?


Jericho got out of the cage during the first commercial break, and he was hyperventilating backstage once the break ended.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Aaay mami, el brochure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice move.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Paradigm said:


> Nah, there comes a point when enough is enough. It's 2am here, I'm not staying up for this crap. You can't put The Shining Stars on and expect me to stay awake.


I feel you, I'm out


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Gallows/Anderson aren't even trying at this point :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Teddy MicLong Foley.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey that move was not on the brochure...what's up Shinning Stars?!


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Shining Stars are actually less relevant than Los Matadores.


I didn't even knew who they were until a few minutes ago.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Jericho got out of the cage during the first commercial break, and he was hyperventilating backstage once the break ended.


Dang, was hoping he'd be up there all night screaming at everybody.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

How hard the fall has been for Anderson/Gallows since coming to WWE. fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

advert oh ffs


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

The Club need either AJ or Finn in the worst of ways....but I will say Gallows is looking really good right now in the ring.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sick chokeslam by Gallows. Shame it's not even a drop in the bucket when it comes to repairing their momentum. 



Phaedra said:


> emmmmm Noam Dar breathing like a rapist and speaking like a minor sex offender. don't know how I feel bout that lol.


Wait, chicks don't like it when you breathe ominously while declaring your romantic intentions towards them?

:serious:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Past accomplishments don't override the fact she was obese during her short WWE run. I doubt most of the people wanting her to return even saw her before WWE.


Even in her WWE state she was strong enough to use power moves on just about any the cruiser weight roster. Miss green Jax can't really do anything but be big.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

***** you just used Kane/Taker finisher, pin him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Argh, commercials.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I often wonder if our overseas friends think all American TV has this many commercials during a show


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

One thing you can say about Raw is that they utilize their Tag Teams more...well slightly more. Something SD doesn't seem to do.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Lol both of The Club's finishers look like shit.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hell yeah! What a beautiful choke slam!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good reaction for Big E's tag.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Therapy said:


> I often wonder if our overseas friends think all American TV has this many commercials during a show


I'm from Europe and find it completely ridiculous.

It kills the show, even when it's good...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I kinda don't like Big E's 3 Belly to Belly suplexes because his opponent doesn't sell the first 2 at all.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Can't fucking watch this shit. Just can't do it. Good luck, kids.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

peado camera man


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I kinda don't like Big E's 3 Belly to Belly suplexes because his opponent doesn't sell the first 2 at all.


Nobody sells moves nowadays in WWE...


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Cesaro still puttin on for Tyson Kidd with that sharpshooter. My boy!!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Foley looks like he's been losing weight. Good for him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Recap.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They are actually recapping this like it's one of the most amazing moments ever on RAW.. They should just erase this entire segment from company history


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Hate the fact Cesaro is acting like buds with TND, when they screwed him out of the titles like 3 times. Great logic right there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jericho you stupid idiot stop overacting :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So is Dr. Shelby leading this sensitivity class?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr Shelby is coming back :dance


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck me thats it, i'm officially done with this show


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I loved that 8 man tag match.


----------



## JimboSlice10 (Jul 25, 2016)

Kick rocks in flipflops lol

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Kurt Angle cameo.

Best moment of the night so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sensitivity training?

:mj4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Teddy MicLong Foley.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amore needs sensitivity training? There's only one man who can help with this situation!










:yes

At least @ironcladd1 knows what's up. :yoshi


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Sensitivity training?
> 
> :mj4


That's actually a thing the SJWs in particular push for.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> That's actually a thing the SJWs in particular push for.


They also took quite awhile to 'punish' him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Moar commercials, of course.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

if its not dr shelby then fuck this shit


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE Network.. Pay $9.99 a month to watch when we were good


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think this sensitivity training thing is a trap and Rusev will ambush Enzo again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

HEEL NEVILLE !


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Neville looks like he don't give a damn. :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I like dark heel Neville. Probably actually how he really feels about WWE right now lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heel Neville. Lost his smile.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

nEVIL


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Finally, we got heel Neville :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Evil Kneville


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, Neville looking like an escaped criminal now-a-days. A new look would do him good.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Neville Dark looks like a gremlin.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Neville's heel face is legit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Neville cutting a sweet fucking promo here... Heel Neville rules..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, Neville's killing it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

majin neville :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stick 'em, he says!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not exactly buying that heel act.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swann comes out dancing after getting his ass kicked.:lmao

I can't.:done


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Neville learned to cut a promo in his time away


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LLLOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL purple ropes for a CW promo


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Neville will save this division.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I used to call Neville a vanilla midget, but he's impressing the fuck out of me right now.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

At least Neville will give this division some credit...maybe.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Swann comes out dancing after getting his ass kicked.:lmao
> 
> I can't.:done


Yeah poor continuity there.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Black guy gets his ass kicked and he still comes out shuckin' and jivin' and smilin'? :sodone.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Neville is killing it.. Best promo in the CW division to date..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> I'm not exactly buying that heel act.


Me neither. This promo coming off forced.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uh oh, it's a man with Swan in his name :shocked:


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Holy shit, I'm enjoying a Neville promo


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Neville is singlehandedly the best thing to happen to this Raw show.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I blinked and am interested in the CW division.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Kendrick called him Devil. I heard it, you heard it, we heard it. He's Devil now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wasn't Neville injured?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh never mind, 5 min tag match coming up, well 3 mins plus 5 mins of adverts


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kenndrick's outfit :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Wasn't Neville injured?


Nah, he was working all the house shows.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh, damn. Heel Neville might be even better than I thought.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally Neville with sojme personality, he makes a great heel.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Neville

:bateman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least the talking is over.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck off TJ you absolute pile of shit.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Finally, the cruiserweight title involved in something worth caring about


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I dont know what Neville is capable of as a heel considering he isnt a guy I saw much of outside of highlight reels pre-WWE but I think in the confines of the cruiserweight division he is an intriguing heel and an intriguing situation considering with that super physique he has a distinct size (well bulk) advantage in the division which doesn't sport much notable in the physique department. Only time Neville could work in that manner. Color me intrigued somewhat.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kendrick's outfit:lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Neville killed that boy


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

NEVILLE JUST KICKED THE SHIT OUT OF PERKINS

Stompin' the hell out them.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Neville destroying. Love it.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Good work by Neville.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. This is actually a good CW segment.. Neville fucking destroyed it and single handily rose the division up a notch!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Perkins.

:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

changed the ropes dor that

JESUS CHRIST THE FUCK


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The fuck is this shit.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jobbers anonymous


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

That Segment was awesome. CW Division is really picking up and I'm happy to see it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Where the fuck is Dr Shelby? :serious:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What in the fuck.... :lol


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

No Dr. Shelby?

Fuck it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Neville is damn impressive. I'm liking this version very much. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Backlund is in this segment.

:lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Me neither. This promo coming off forced.


It's aalmost there, but it's just too angry for the situation.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Neville is cool.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

the gay guy, the Indian, crazy old man, bipolar Bo, and Zo


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Is that bo.. Lol


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello Colleen.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Don't think I've hated such a high percentage of the roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This woman has nothing on Dr. Shelby.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I :lol but I am also drunk.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and now we have an advert AGAIN


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that happened, not the worst, kind of interested in seeing where it goes.. kind of.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep, more commercials.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Neville's promo work has been pretty damn solid tonight. Dude has a justified reason for being pissed, he has fire and passion in his voice and he looked straight up ominous.

I wanted Gallagher to nab the belt from Swann, but Neville is easily the more appropriate choice due to his history with Swann and because of how reinvigorated he's become. Plus, him dropping the belt to Jack will put Gallagher over very nicely.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

WWE Story-Time is very funny. The episodes are only like 11 or so minutes but the show is good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God it's almost 10 already.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That chick better fall for Enzo before these classes are over, on some Certified G shit


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

TITUS-BRAND LOL!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes Braun save us from this!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Didn't Sin Cara get moved to the cruiserweight division lol


LOL HERE COMES BRAUN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sin Cara's gear. Is that new?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

about fucking time braun, hope he kills foley


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sin Cara vs Titus O'Neil...why are we being punished?

Thank you Braun.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Save us Stroman!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

strowman best man


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Squash these guys, Braun!! :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

STROWMAN! :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Run Fools!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rooting for Strowman to destroy Titus and Sin Cara.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you Strowman.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stroman must have not liked the preshow:lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

"Hey, look it's Braun Strowman, let's stand here as he comes down here to kick our asses."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BRAUN!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I was just about to post that Braun better come out and stop this shit. Ask and you shall recieve.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

YESSSS FOLEY IS DEAD


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Another Sin Cara botch.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

lol Braun still proving week after week how awesome he is


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sin Cara.

:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He's ruining Christmas!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Strowman destroying Christmas!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SIn Cara getting thrown into the Christmas tree :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bye, Sin Cara. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Where is your Santa Claus now Foley? :lol

Braun!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jesus Christ, Cara's dead. :evans

BRRRRRAAAAAUUUUUNNNNN!!!!! >


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that was worth staying up for


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This woman has nothing on Dr. Shelby.


When I was on a wrestling hiatus from some point in 2010 to the start of 2013 (poked my head in for Lesnar/Cena, saw I still could love the craft but didnt come back as a fan til 2013): one of the very few angles I have gone back to watch I missed that time was the Team Hell No segments and seriously, that stuff was comedy GOLD, particularly with Kane's deadpan deliveries. 

Dr. Shelby could genuinely be used a number of decent ways from the E methinks.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Strowman cannot be stopped. Just give him Sami Mick.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Again Braun fucking shit up haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sin Cara got fucking sent.

:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was awesome:lol

Strowman has grown on me a lot.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like the Christmas Stuff though! Why you gotta do that Braun? :frown2:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck it, that was treemendous


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Charlotte has won that title four times and it's only been active since March.

She really is the reigns of the women's division.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Welp, time to flip to MNF for the next 20 min.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That tree is now done, too. Just like Cara's career.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> That was awesome:lol
> 
> Strowman has grown on me a lot.


The guy has a lot of potential as a giant to replace the likes of Show and Henry on the show. They have bene doing a good job with him so far, let's hope they keep it up.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm going to take a guess and say Bayley will interrupt Charlotte next...just a hunch.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I enjoy Strowman breaking things and tossing people around, I really do.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That actually looked pretty rough for Sin Cara. Owww!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Can Emma please interrupt Charlotte? Bayley can wait her turn to face the Queen


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm thinking Strowman "takes out" Foley by the end of the show to explain his absence during hip replacement surgery.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was both hilarious and terrifying. Strowman is fucking great.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

that tree probably stung lol, love Braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Nia/Sasha and Charlotte/Bayley, I'm guessing.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ill watch Brawn destroy geeks like that any time!

But get real people he still is greener than those Christmas trees.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I'm thinking Strowman "takes out" Foley by the end of the show to explain his absence during hip replacement surgery.


Ah that would be a good way to write him off.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sin Cara just got deleted. :evilmatt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no..


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I wish strowman would treat me like that tree for watching this show.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Stupid, sexy pinata!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope Charlotte is carried to the ring on a litter.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

that toss reminded of the ps1 WWF games when that two hand choke toss was a generic non-groggy move for big men and you could do that move and make the opponent go out of the ring with it :maury: :maury:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These are your top heels.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Fuck it, put the title on Reigns and have Strowman squash him Lesnar style at WM. He would be an instant star.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte with that cleavage.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What is it about this Raw? It's great!

JeriKO!!!!! :mark: so fucking good!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did Charlotte just get a bigger pop than Sasha? :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho further cementing his status as one of the GOATs by calling himself a sexy pinata and taking a page out of R-Truth's book by confusing arachnophobia with acrophobia. :lmao

Cool to see Charlotte rocking her family's last name. It's minor, but a nice touch nonetheless.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811042173105754112


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just waiting for Bayley..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm bowing Charlotte. I'm bowing to my Queen.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I love Charlotte's black robe


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Charlotte :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Charlotte is hideous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol Sorry Charlotte, no one is drawing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Alicia Fox trending on Twitter? Slow Monday I guess. Nothing much for Fakeoutrage at the moment it seems.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The belt does look good on Charlotte.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Little momentum for Sasha
Little heat for Charlotte

They messed up both women with this "feud"...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811042173105754112


No. fpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte is like Floyd Mayweather when it comes to PPVs.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Could the build up tl Charlotte vs Rousey on ppv?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Called it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ugh god


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Charlotte with that cleavage.


Her body in general is so on point. :zayn

Which makes it all the more tragic that her face makes her look like a Charles more than a Charlotte. :serious:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that little bailey fan, someone that works for WWEs kid:? She is at like every show


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

its too early to have this feud


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

How dare Dora the Explorer interupt The Queen.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Charlotte couldn't draw her name on a piece of paper. We sure know this girl can't cut a promo like her daddy. Can she at least pretend to act? Her facial expressions are awful and her lines don't even convince me that she believes a word she is even saying. Does she even know who Trish Stratus is? Lol.*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Please stop using the word "history".


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BAYLEY!!!! :bayley


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

fuck Bayley


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meh Bayley's character just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol 10 years of history in her book and this is the great rivalry?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bayley please turn your ass to the camera while speaking. Thanks


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

And you people hate on Sasha's promos, Bayley is atrocious on the stick


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

to begin errrr don't you mean continue you geek?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

You could sit a cup on Bayleys booty, goodness


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SCOREBOARD!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So instead of having rivalries, we just call them out now?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

RAW sucks...Also Bayley is friggin ugly


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

But where is Emmalina?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd is suprisingly into this.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Charlotte is so good at being mean. Let's go Bayley!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

She wants to prove she's not good enough?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Charlottes tan spray looks terrible. Looks like cheeto dust on her face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No way this is happening tonight.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

She is horrible on the mic


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE GUY said:


> Charlottes tan spray looks terrible. Looks like cheeto dust on her face.


Like father like daughter.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Trophies said:


> But where is Emmalina?


Probably helping the Long Island Iced Z forget all about his bum knee. :millhouse


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Trophies said:


> But where is Emmalina?


Watch, they might not even have her return by the time this year ends. What a joke :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte says she uses 4 fingers :book


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow, heel complains about how bad their body is from the previous night, yet accepts a challenge anyway.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

STILL no Emma.

:ha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Trophies said:


> But where is Emmalina?


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

wasting charlotte vs bailey in a random raw

this company :deanfpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Power that Be said:


> And you people hate on Sasha's promos, Bayley is atrocious on the stick


I sense possible double entendre here.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> RAW sucks...Also Bayley is friggin ugly


Imagine waking up to that when she doesn't have 2 pounds of make up on


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they are actually going with this match?


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bailey has very poor mic skills.

And her gimmick is annoying.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Champion about to lose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, so they are doing this match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811045473423233024


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Alright I'm here I've been watching just didn't have my pc with me.

Is my Raw discussion squad here ? :lol
@Dolorian @ShowStopper @AngryConsumer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This company is so weird.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Can someone give me a run down of what's happened on RAW? And if I should I bother watching it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Bayley is much more believable as the underdog babyface against Charlotte than Sasha was.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte about to lose again to that lame Belly To Bayley finisher fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Alright I'm here I've been watching just didn't have my pc with me.
> 
> Is my Raw discussion squad here ? :lol
> @Dolorian @ShowStopper @AngryConsumer


Surviving, is more like it. :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kiko81 said:


> Bailey has very poor mic skills.
> 
> And her gimmick is annoying.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bayley <3 said:


> Can someone give me a run down of what's happened on RAW? And if I should I bother watching it.


 Neville promo, that's all.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> STILL no Emma.
> 
> :ha


Emma must be on the creative "started but never finished" waiting list behind Triple H's explanation for interfering to cost Seth Rollins and at the top of the list of the last what 9ish months the contents of the black box Shane Mcmahon is bribing Vince with.

Considering we won't get answers for HHH/Rollins until January at earliest if not March, that'll be awhile on the Island of Misplaced Creative Ideas.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

I bet Bailey is going to win via rollup or something.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte is a heel it doesn't makes any sense for her to accept this match after what she went through last night.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why was she doing the Spinaroonie on Charlotte?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Bayley <3 said:


> Can someone give me a run down of what's happened on RAW? And if I should I bother watching it.


Strowman ruined Christmas. About the only thing worth watching.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus. What a sloppy match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bad match so far.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Another fucking commercial.

Are all american TV shows like this?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this has been one of raws best efforts in a long time, in spite of the weak crowd. very impressed with neville's mic skills. i mean the accent's thick, but he came across with conviction, and i buy him as a heel 100% which i can't say for most "heels". neville vs perkins is what i'd like to see.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

What are you looking at?



Those tits duhhhh


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Charlotte is a heel it doesn't makes any sense for her to accept this match after what she went through last night.


This is an ongoing problem with many heels in WWE.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bayley <3 said:


> Can someone give me a run down of what's happened on RAW? And if I should I bother watching it.


This is the best RAW ever, its so good the WWE will NOT show it again because is that good... All tapes from this RAW to be bun


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Godway said:


> This is an ongoing problem with many heels in WWE.


It is, same thing with last night why do you have Charlotte (the heel) make the babyface come back in the ironman match and have her make the face tap out twice in a row? The heel causing the match to go overtime instead of the face doing it. Backwards.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Godway said:


> This is an ongoing problem with many heels in WWE.


They need to fill 3 hours every week with something.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

she accepted the match because bayley is a joke to her... it makes sense


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

can we please just go back to bra and panties matches. There I said it.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

If the plan really was/still is Bayley vs Charlotte at Wrestlemania people going to loathe this feud before it even gets too mania. Too soon and a match already fpalm:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These commercials are dreadful.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:lol 

So Strowman ruined Christmas and Neville cut a promo? Sounds like an action packed RAW.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

shutupchico said:


> she accepted the match because bayley is a joke to her... it makes sense


Didn't she lose twice to her recently??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley <3 said:


> :lol
> 
> So Strowman ruined Christmas and Neville cut a promo? Sounds like an action packed RAW.


Still better than Ellsworth.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Heel To Face said:


> can we please just go back to bra and panties matches. There I said it.


yes this would be acceptable :goldberg2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Bayley <3 said:


> Can someone give me a run down of what's happened on RAW? And if I should I bother watching it.


raw intro followed by pyro, jeriko comes out, foley comes out dressed in a gimp suit, reveals him self and does the jericho pose, brings down a shark cage from the top of the arena, jericho moans that its not safe so jericho walks into it and foley closes the cage to which foley gives the signal to raise the cage end segment

jerich is out of the cage and breathing like he had a jerry lawler hart attack

ah you know what, fuck it i can't be arsed finishing it because lets face it, its be an absolute shit fest of a show

wait something good did happen, strowman killed a mexican midget by launching him into a christmas tree.

oh and santa made the list


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Still better than Ellsworth.


Literally anything is better than Ellsworth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe they are actually having a real match tonight between these two. Wow, this company is fucked.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiko81 said:


> Another fucking commercial.
> 
> Are all american TV shows like this?


Yes, yes they are. "Hour" long TV shows are getting down to 40 minutes of actual programming, 34% commercials. Yay corporate controlled government!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Demolition119 said:


> If the plan really was/still is Bayley vs Charlotte at Wrestlemania people going to loathe this feud before it even gets too mania. Too soon and a match already fpalm:


Probably, but Sasha's gonna become the first woman to win the Royal Rumble match and they'll have a triple threat for Mania.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This match is bad.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> Yes, yes they are. "Hour" long TV shows are getting down to 40 minutes of actual programming, 34% commercials. Yay corporate controlled government!


No wonder people are moving to services like Netflix...

Damn...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They must really need to fill air time tonight.

Great idea this brand split was.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> she accepted the match because bayley is a joke to her... it makes sense


You're not 100% wrong there, but as a good heel she should have bailed on the match by now.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Giving away their Rumble match on Raw? Normally I wouldn't be against this, but this is the problem when you know they're going to fight at the Rumble...smh.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

SANTA made the list!!? :vincecry


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Na business is fine


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Charlotte is phenomenal right now. She carries herself like a grizzled veteran but she's only been doing this for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF???? They gave that away on TV?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Champ looks like a geek. Business as usual.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay!!!! Bayley won!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This fucking company..

:ha:ha


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Called it. Champ lost


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Why?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

I called it a few minutes ago.

Bailey won by fluke.

This company is so predictable...


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, at least the title wasn't on the line.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> You're not 100% wrong there, but as a good heel she should have bailed on the match by now.


i don't agree there. would aj styles bail from ellsworth?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The refs screwed The Queen!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

BuzzKillington said:


> Why?


It's a copy of the AJ Styles/James Ellsworth thing , She's 3-0 vs the champion


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bo-gin


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This title is about to get hot potatoed again


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

If I had a penny anytime someone said this company is fucked, or this company is doomed but nothing ever happens. I be a billionaire.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Godway said:


> This match is bad.


But but Charlotte marks told me she doesn't have bad matches and can carry anyone to a good match.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

They don't understand Bayley's character at all... She is a fucking underdog you goofs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Backlund.

:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> If I had a penny anytime someone said this company is fucked, or this company is doomed but nothing ever happens. I be a billionaire.


Profits and ratings go down every year in recent years.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Who booked this crap ?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This fake sensitivity doctor bitch whatever she is lowkey cute


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well at least Seth is up next!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"I'm Enzo the pussy and I need Colin Cassidy to fight my battles for me"


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Brandough said:


> This fake sensitivity doctor bitch whatever she is lowkey cute


She looks like Layla


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Just what the world needed, an Enzo vs. Jinder Mihal feud.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Brandough said:


> This title is about to get hot potatoed again


I don't think so. Se will lose at TV shows and win in the ppvs, when the title is on the line.

She even called herself "Queen of PPV" tonight. They are going to do some kind of streak thing with her.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Profits and ratings go down every year in recent years.


and business is doing just fine go look at the last financial quarterly results. WWE is not going anywhere for a long time and i mean a LONG time. So you can say they are fucked all you want nothing will happen.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This "doctor" kinda of looks like an older Layla.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> and business is doing just fine go look at the last financial quarterly results. WWE is not going anywhere for a long time and i mean a LONG time. So you can say they are fucked all you want nothing will happen.


Their profits and ratings go down every year.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a feeling Braun will get involved in the main event.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Corona is a shit beer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emma vignette.

This company is so retarded.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Coming soon..... :lol :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Premiering soon." :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Their profits and ratings go down every year.


and business is just fine :draper2


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

JC00 said:


> But but Charlotte marks told me she doesn't have bad matches and can carry anyone to a good match.


Charlotte fans are about as right as Hillary Clinton supporters who will probably blame a bad Charlotte match on Russia. But hey, #WomensRevolution :smile2:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So when the fuck is Emma coming back..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

whats the betting she holds enzo back and kisses him


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> i don't agree there. would aj styles bail from ellsworth?


 That's not the same context at all, Bayley is an established competitor Ellsworth is an established comedy plot device. The question you should be asking is would AJ Sytles bail from Ambrose, and we know the answer to that yes he would, if it behooved him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> and business is just fine :draper2


If fine is decreasing numbers, then yes, it most certainly is fine.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh hey Emmalina


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

im already sick and tired of this emmalina shit


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm gonna laugh if Emma gets released before her redebut :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> If fine is decreasing numbers, then yes, it most certainly is fine.


quartly finacial results says otherwise. Not going anything for a LONG LONG LONG time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo getting whupped.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Enzo getting his ass beat again lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HiddenFlaw said:


> im already sick and tired of this emmalina shit


Her videos are getting disliked to hell on YouTube I think people in general are just tired.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I´m already certified. LOL. Dead. That is "Gimme me a beat Tomko" level.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Enzo's jokes were just starting to hit and he gets bet up :lmao

"Nah thanks, I'm already certified."


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So clearly they set this up to make sure everyone knows Enzo is the weak one and Cass is the strong one.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Sensitivity Training a real thing? Like do corporations do this? I'm assuming that it is a real thing.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

YEAH!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"World Star" call made the WWE, and now we have a tag match coming at the Rumble


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> and business is doing just fine go look at the last financial quarterly results. WWE is not going anywhere for a long time and i mean a LONG time. So you can say they are fucked all you want nothing will happen.





ShowStopper said:


> Their profits and ratings go down every year.


There's only so much overhead they can shave off, only so much they can screw over their road crews to cut costs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> quartly finacial results says otherwise. Not going anything for a LONG LONG LONG time.


Not with decreasing ratings and profits.

God, this angle makes no sense at all.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cass is a terrible partner


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rusev with Jinder? Fuck that :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Enzo's such a geek.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

He's dead! :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, guess Mahal is Cass' next victim.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> That's not the same context at all, Bayley is an established competitor Ellsworth is an established comedy plot device. The question you should be asking is would AJ Sytles bail from Ambrose, and we know the answer to that yes he would, if it behooved him.


yea it is, because charlotte views bayley the same way styles views ellsworth, as a joke. although that may have changed tonight with bayley winning clean.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Rusev killed Enzo.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev working with Jinder?

I'm not sure if this is a step up for Jinder or a step down for Rusev.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, Rusev is right. Enzo didn't learn his lesson.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Why is this a thing? I don't understand what Enzo did to Rusev/Lana to continue getting beat down like this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins continues to get pops.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Enzo just keeps getting beat up. Well Enzo did start all this by hitting on Lana though so he is not completely innocent.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Enzo refusing the sensitivity certificate because he's already certified, making a clever sexual innuendo *and* name-dropping WorldStarHipHop all in the one segment.

:bow

Can he and Cass win the newly minted tag titles already?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

CM PUNK CHANTS FOR NEXT WEEK, i cannot wait for the chi town mob to absolutely shit on the product next week.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

And the crowd wakes up for The Guy and The Man


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I could quite get behind a Tag team of Jinder and Rusev, could be quite entertaining.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

That pop for Seth :ha

I've heard Van Hammer circa 1997 WCW get a louder reaction


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I get down voted insanely for calling this show abysmal on Reddit lol!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, someone had to wake the crowd up.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm calling it again.

Owens/Jericho win by cheating.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will it be one day when Roman isn't booed for at least half the crowd?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Well, someone had to wake the crowd up.


:reigns2


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Poor Enzo just keeps getting beat up. Well Enzo did start all this by hitting on Lana though so he is not completely innocent.


Enzo is the heel in this feud tbh


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


> CM PUNK CHANTS FOR NEXT WEEK, i cannot wait for the chi town mob to absolutely shit on the product next week.


You're delusional if you think Cm Punk is still that relevant in the minds of WWE fans..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> :reigns2


Rollins came out first.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins came out first.


and? lol

Long time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My thoughts on that last segment..

1. That hoodie must be Enzo's guardian angle bc it wouldn't leave his side during that beating.
2. Enzo is an ooogly MF!


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Therapy said:


> You're delusional if you think Cm Punk is still that relevant in the minds of WWE fans..


True.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

the_hound said:


> CM PUNK CHANTS FOR NEXT WEEK, i cannot wait for the chi town mob to absolutely shit on the product next week.


Yeahh, last time they were in Chicago it didn't exactly go do down that way, they did really only once and it was pretty quiet. The town is doing something some members of the forum can't, realizing Punk has moved on from WWE to other projects (and quite probably rightly so for him) and let it go.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets get this show overwith please.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Godway said:


> Why is this a thing? I don't understand what Enzo did to Rusev/Lana to continue getting beat down like this.


Insult a man's wife, be prepared to face the consequences over and over again...unless you got a big buddy to fight your battles for you.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

haha champ doesnt even enter last. Jericho>>>KO


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Will it be one day when Roman isn't booed for at least half the crowd?


Outside of the post Wrestlemania booing Reigns has gotten silence for the majority of his single run.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO Jericho and KO mocking TS :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Small reactions for JeriKo.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Small reactions for JeriKo.


I think their opening segment killed the crowd for them.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Spoiler for the end of the episode..

#lookinstrong247365


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Enzo is the heel in this feud tbh


He is though lol! I feel like the WWE wants you to feel bad for him when he started all this, I don't know if Enzo deserved being beat up so much though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I think their opening segment killed the crowd for them.


Agreed. Quite a bad segment.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Small reactions for JeriKo.


Nothing to do with his cringe worthy overacting during the shit segment earlier in the show I'm sure


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

16 minutes elapsed between the "up next" graphic and the bell ringing for this match.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

corey graves may be the best heel commentator since heenan


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns can wake any crowd up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> 16 minutes elapsed between the "up next" graphic and the bell ringing for this match.


Insane.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So much they could have done with Reigns.. such waste.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

One more commercial incoming...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins jumping right on top of them.

:lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder guys.. Does this end with

A. Roman standing tall
B. Roman standing tall
C. Roman standing tall
D. All of the above


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

if seth wants hhh so bad why doesn't hejust go hunt him down


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Team JeriKO being buried :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The crowd reacted quite well to Rollins riling them up there.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

HiddenFlaw said:


> if seth wants hhh so bad why doesn't hejust go hunt him down


Don't try to use logic when it comes to RAW.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Roman da GOAT waking this shittty crowd up.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

HiddenFlaw said:


> if seth wants hhh so bad why doesn't hejust go hunt him down


Forget logic when you are watching a WWE show.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

HiddenFlaw said:


> if seth wants hhh so bad why doesn't hejust go hunt him down


He should go after NXT.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins jumping right on top of them.
> 
> :lol


Haha it was like he wanted a hug :lol


Nice pop for Seth and Roman there before the break!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins jumping right on top of them.
> 
> :lol


Lol he did the same jump on Kevin Owens when they had that brawl 2 months ago.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Nice pop for Seth and Roman there before the break!


Yep the crowd reacted very well to Rollins riling them up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Haha it was like he wanted a hug :lol
> 
> 
> Nice pop for Seth and Roman there before the break!


Very nice pop for Seth before the commercial.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Roman da GOAT waking this shittty crowd up.


Even a pointless tag match like this feels like a much bigger deal simply cause Reigns is in it


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Once upon a time Owens invited Reigns to get back in the ring with him and the crowd was hot as fuck to see them go at it. Now Owens is scared to get in there with him in a tag match. The Universal Champion is shook by the US Champion. Keep all my favorites face or away from the title, WWE, this is chicken shit Rollins 2.0.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MOAR BOOS.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The shit you people refer to as "waking crowds up" :lol Act like you've heard a hot crowd before. These reactions fucking suck. 

The only thing they actually did for this match was chant STUPID IDIOT.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice to see Rollins with a positive reaction.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So apparently we missed some good action during commercials...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol At them still selling this "Shark Cage" bullshit.. Jesus christ.. Just let it die now already.. It isn't going to sell PPVs or network subs


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wwe refusing to use the term "bullet" but is ok with the word "drive by" yeah wwe gun violence logic


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So apparently we missed some good action during commercials...


Of course we did.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The 'let's go Roman' chant was louder than the 'Roman sucks' chant!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Has Reigns won yet? Been watching things on Youtube.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

11pm and Jericho and KO dominating.. Time to Roman up and stand tall as usual


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Roman da GOAT waking this shitty crowd up again. 

Cray you motherfuckers, cray.. Oh god, Raw is so fun when you drunk


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Godway said:


> The shit you people refer to as "waking crowds up" :lol Act like you've heard a hot crowd before. These reactions fucking suck.
> 
> The only thing they actually did for this match was chant STUPID IDIOT.


He says this as the crowd reacts to every move Reigns does and a loud "Let's go Roman" and "Roman sucks" chant breaks out.

Are you Stretch Armstrong?

Some of you all are so hateful that you just begin to make things up and deny reality. It's actually sad.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth will be the one to get the hot tag for once lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOL at kev


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JeriKO finally getting some offense in against The Untouchables.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Owens doesn't lose the baby*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

get a bunch of conditioner on your hands, llllllol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The way Jericho just slaps people on their head. :lol


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

bored fan lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That girl :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Therapy said:


> I wonder guys.. Does this end with
> 
> A. Roman standing tall
> B. Roman standing tall
> ...


#lookinstrong247365 

:reigns2


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dunn needs to stop with the crowd reactions. It's very awkward.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"You're gonna get conditioner on your hands" :lmao Owens*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT, SETH!

:mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

These crowd shots fpalm


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

lol why was Seth looking at the camera while waiting for the hot tag?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't get how people can't like Rollins tbh. He's much better in this role despite WWE's usual shitty booking.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

The JeriKO commentary in this match has been on point. They're complete asses and it works so well.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

ROLLINS THATS CM PUNK MOVE YOU MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins on fire atm.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho is a glorified jobber at this point.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Suicide dives have to be the least impressive thing in wrestling at this point. So fucking spammed.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Remember when suicide dives didn't involve barely touching your opponent and over padding yourself on the overly padded barrier?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Production to camera crew: "Look! A mark marking out! Get a close up shot of them!!!!!"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called it! I had a feeling this would happen.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

YES YES YES FUCKING YES


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DammitC said:


> That girl :lmao


I think we all feel that way after last night and tonight's show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RAW with a good ending.

:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BRAAAAAAAAAUN


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

@Dolorian you called it!


----------



## 4freedom (Aug 22, 2016)

YASSS BRAUWNNNN


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they need to put an end to this panning to the crowd after every move, bullshit.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you Strowman, AGAIN!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Like an RKO, that came outta nowhere.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Strowman again. :ha


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Strowman face turn


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

RAW needs to become the Braun Strowman show.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This guy is gonna job to a spear rofl


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

drop the bastard on his head, hell chuck the prick through a plate glass window


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow... An actual... Logical ending...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Strowman getting booed for attacking Roman :ha


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Vince is having the orgasm of his life right now. :vince5


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

pan to the crowd after the fucking match, not during.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun buries TS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Fuck those geeks Strowman!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> @Dolorian you called it!


Yep.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Bet KO fans that were complaining last night are happy now :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I am not afraid to admit I'm glad I was wrong this time, at least a good way to end the show!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great ending. Good for Braun.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry, I just can't get excited about Strowman. It's just gonna be the same as last time. He'll be an unstoppable force for a while but he'll ultimately suffer that first loss, and when he does he'll essentially become the Big Show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Strowman is definitely going to be in the Final 4 at the Rumble. Whether he wins the rumble or not is a different story. They might give him the elimination record.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

They are building Braun up to be a huge threat for the rumble match, then he will feud with Big Show


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Braun buries TS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Great to see you are happy. Enjoy the moment


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha yes they've finally let loose Strowman on the ME scene.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

That was glorious


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

How solid is Strowman right now? He used to look like a huge baby when with the Wyatts, but he's a great monster character right now with just a slight makeover and decent booking.

They need to keep him away from the likes of Reigns and Cena for at least another year. It'll be all downhill from there, and I kind of want to see him wreck the shit out of some more superstars.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Braun broke em' all.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> I am not afraid to admit I'm glad I was wrong this time, at least a good way to end the show!


Same. Eating humble pie.. For once WWE didn't close the show in a predictable manner


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So Braun is being fed to Roman at WM?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Strowman should legit kill Owens, like legit kill him.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

If Strowman is not facing Reigns for the US title at WM he will be in the battle royal and win it. Bookmark it now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

bonkertons said:


> Sorry, I just can't get excited about Strowman. It's just gonna be the same as last time. He'll be an unstoppable force for a while but he'll ultimately suffer that first loss, and when he does he'll essentially become the Big Show.


 Once he loses to Roman, he's dead.

He's a monster who is only there to put the baby over, he's never going to actually draw.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol they're building the useless Strowman? Glad I skipped this.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> So Braun is being feed to Roman at WM?


We can Only pray that's not true.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> So Braun is being feed to Roman at WM?


Maybe only if Roman is not UN champ. I see Braun winning the battle royal


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins and Reigns are my favs and I liked that ending with Braun 

They followed a story with Braun over the whole show and it had a good ending.


----------



## Kiko81 (Oct 18, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Strowman should legit kill Owens, like legit kill him.


Or Reigns, or Rollins, or Jericho.

He is a beast.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

theres your rumble winner right there and rightfully so


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally somewhat of a cliffhanger to end Raw and no one looked bad. Do it more often, plz.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Braun Strowman for UC


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Ace said:


> So Braun is being feed to Roman at WM?


Hopefully not, but it could happen.

It should be pretty obvious now that Reigns isn't in the title match at WM33. His match with KO is way too gimmicky for a title change and that effectively eliminates him from contention. It'll be a combination of Balor/Owens/Jericho at WM33.

That leaves Reigns open for a fued, and after this, it seems like Braun might be that fued. Hopefully not though because Braun isn't winning that fued, and unless it's a one-off match, it'll ruin him. He's only getting going as it is. They need to feed him Big Show, Kane, and then give him a run with the US title against some other midcarders.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Who is that Paige person? I bet she would have made a fine addition to the "women's revolution!"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bayley <3;64476953 said:


> Lol they're building the useless Strowman? Glad I skipped this.


Strowman is the most believable monster since Taker/Kane during their primes. He legit sounds like he will kill you too. He was useless when part of the Wyatts, but since the split I've enjoyed him very much with a lot of forum agreeing as well.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Finally somewhat of a cliffhanger to end Raw and no one looked bad. Do it more often, plz.


Well it at least gives the Rollins/Reigns haters some respite...let them celebrate the moment


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Hopefully not, but it could happen.
> 
> It should be pretty obvious now that Reigns isn't in the title match at WM33. His match with KO is way too gimmicky for a title change and that effectively eliminates him from contention. It'll be a combination of Balor/Owens/Jericho at WM33.


I disagree. I can easily see him win this. If anything this should confirm Jericho wont be in the rumble match thus setting up Jericho vs KO non title. 

Jericho vs KO is gonna happen 1 on 1 not a triple threat


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Something different for the ending of Raw, so let see how this plays out.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

bradatar said:


> Strowman is the most believable monster since Taker/Kane during their primes. He legit sounds like he will kill you too. He was useless when part of the Wyatts, but since the split I've enjoyed him very much with a lot of forum agreeing as well.


Yep.

Guy is legit talented for a monster character. His moves have impact, and he's agile for his size. If WWE is smart, they'll try to extend his viability as a threat for as long as possible. He needs to be established as an upper card heel before he meets Reigns. That way he's not harmed regardless of what happens.

If they pull that trigger too soon, it'll kill any credibility he has. He should destroy the old monsters like Big Show and Kane, and get a run with the US title. Reigns will drop it in a few months so they can easily get it on Strowman without them meeting.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Jeri-KO/Mick Foley opening segment (mostly because of Jeri-KO's one-liners)

- Braun Strowman/Mick Foley backstage segment

- New Day/Cesaro&Sheamus/the Club/Shining Stars segment 

- Neville/Rich Swann/Brian Kendrick/TJ Perkins segment

- Braun Strowman destroying Titus O'Neal and Sin Cara

- Rusev, Jinder Mahal, and Lana attacking Enzo Amore at the end of the Sensitivity Session

- Charlotte Flair/Bayley segment

- Braun Strowman destroying Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins with help from Jeri-KO post-match


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So I thought RAW was pretty decent this week which is a pleasant surprise considering I thought WWE would do their usual holiday bullshit after the opening segment. Just me?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe this Braun Strowman vs Sami Zayn feud can breathe some life into a very dull main event scene.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Something different for the ending of Raw, so let see how this plays out.


Yeah it was a good ending and a nice way to get around to ending the match while protecting everyone involved.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dear Vince. 

If you stop this Strowman push I'll buy $500 worth of Reigns merch.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

wwe9391 said:


> I disagree. I can easily see him win this. If anything this should confirm Jericho wont be in the rumble match thus setting up Jericho vs KO non title.
> 
> Jericho vs KO is gonna happen 1 on 1 not a triple threat


You really think so?

I kind of feel they gave away the result by involving Jericho like that. There's bound to be fuckery or KO will somehow succeed despite it. Reigns won by DQ at Roadblock, and it's a very gimmicky match to crown a dual champion, which means WWE won't do it.

I think if Cena/Styles is confirmed for Royal Rumble, that will eliminate the 1% chance I feel Reigns has of winning the title currently. WWE won't have two world titles change hands on the same show, and if Cena/Styles meet again, there's no doubt Cena is walking out with the title.

I think it will become clearer with Smackdown's main event for the Royal Rumble, but I don't think this match bodes well for Reigns as it stands.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> So I thought RAW was pretty decent this week which is a pleasant surprise considering I thought WWE would do their usual holiday bullshit after the opening segment. Just me?


It was shit... 

When the highlight of the show is Neville cutting heel a promo.. You have huge problems on your hand.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley <3 said:


> Dear Vince.
> 
> If you stop this Strowman push I'll buy $500 worth of Reigns merch.


Add another 0.

:vince$


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Man Mick Foley is like a caricature of himself. 

Intrigued by Noam Dar's rapist character. :lol

God damn I'm fickle. I'm tired of Shesaro already and actually like New Day for the first time. Also Bullet Club are super under appreciated. 

Heel Neville! :mark:

Enzo is fucking hilarious. Dude is a star. 

Y2J aka the Sexy Piñata. He had me rollin :lmao

People saying Rollins ain't over? Bitch please.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Caped Crusader said:


> You really think so?
> 
> I kind of feel they gave away the result by involving Jericho like that. There's bound to be fuckery or KO will somehow succeed despite it. Reigns won by DQ at Roadblock, and it's a very gimmicky match to crown a dual champion, which means WWE won't do it.
> 
> ...


Since Jericho vs KO is not happening at the rumble, its now for sure happening at WM. They have been building this match for awhile now its gonna happen 1 on 1. Now the match could be for the title which could fit your theory on Reigns losing but I don't see it being for the title since Jericho probably wont be in the rumble due to him being locked in a cage. Him being locked in a cage to me confirms he wont be in the rumble. 

WWE has had both title changes and at a hell in the cell PPV before. That will have no problems changing at for the rumble.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Therapy said:


> It was shit...
> 
> When the highlight of the show is Neville cutting heel a promo.. You have huge problems on your hand.


Gallows called them the Nerd Day and you think Neville was the show's highlight?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

And Neville's promo would hold up in any prowrestling era. Get real.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did I see somebody suggest Strowman should win the Royal Rumble??? Please god no. I don't want to go to Mania and see that guy in a title match please lol.

My funniest moment of Raw was Chris Jericho referring to himself as a sexy pinata :lmao I just lost it at that point. CHRIS I LOVE YOU.

It's also funny to see some people have to eat their words, thinking Roman would stand tall at the end of Raw :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Good*
Rusev, Mahal, and Lana destroying Enzo
Strowman destroying 4 of my least favorite wrestlers (Titus, Sin Cara, Reigns, Rollins)
Queen Charlotte looking amazing as usual
Lana looking like a goddess as usual
Santa Claus making Jericho's list
Neville

*Bad*
No Emmalina
Bayley being Bayley
Refs screwing Charlotte
Rusev having a mudhole stomped in him by Big Cass
Chris Jericho being locked in a cage
Cesaro and Sheamus


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Caped Crusader said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > Strowman is the most believable monster since Taker/Kane during their primes. He legit sounds like he will kill you too. He was useless when part of the Wyatts, but since the split I've enjoyed him very much with a lot of forum agreeing as well.
> ...


Agree with all of this. You can totally have Reigns and Rollins ignore Brawn in this completely. Zayn is gonna get squashed and probably leave for SDL. After that, yes you build him up slowly by taking the US title off whoever Roman drops it too because that belt is losing more meaning by the week with him barely acknowledging it. Then as US champ he can be the top of the mid card before finally putting him into the ME scene, hopefully not being fed to Roman. Think he definitely wins the battle royal though.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

wwe9391 said:


> Since Jericho vs KO is not happening at the rumble, its now for sure happening at WM. They have been building this match for awhile now its gonna happen 1 on 1. Now the match could be for the title which could fit your theory on Reigns losing but I don't see it being for the title since Jericho probably wont be in the rumble due to him being locked in a cage. Him being locked in a cage to me confirms he wont be in the rumble.
> 
> WWE has had both title changes and at a hell in the cell PPV before. That will have no problems changing at for the rumble.


Bear in mind though that both title changes would be a pretty big deal if Reigns and Cena got them. Reigns would become dual champion. Cena would become a 16 time world champion. Not to mention that's the former top dog of the company and the current top dog of the company. It just doesn't feel like a thing WWE would do on the same night.

Obviously Styles/Taker could end up being the Smackdown main event, in which case this would be a moot point as Taker won't take the title off Styles if they meet, unless it's WM.

I'm perfectly fine with it by the way as I think Reigns/Balor should close WM33. Universal title needs some serious credibility, and it's about time two new stars closed the biggest PPV of the year. But I just don't see it happening with Jericho suspended in a cage above the ring. It just feels like a filler match once more. Maybe the booking over the next few weeks will change that as there's a month left yet.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Bayley <3 said:


> Dear Vince.
> 
> If you stop this Strowman push I'll buy $500 worth of Reigns merch.


You all people will vow to Strowman greatness, y'all will see.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Braun getting some heat. Nice!


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Raw fucking sucked*

Shit with Enzo was just so awful. Vince actually thinks it's funny and entertaining. 

Nothing good to say about Raw at all. Every week it somehow continues to get worst and worst and worst. Why can't Vince just sell it to ANYONE else and FUCK RIGHT OFF. Actually, no. It would be better off if McMahon's fucked off entirely.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw fucking sucked*

Why don't you just post this in the Raw thread instead of always creating new threads lol


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw fucking sucked*

And the sky is still blue. Imagine that?


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw fucking sucked*

In other words, water is wet.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw fucking sucked*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Why don't you just post this in the Raw thread instead of always creating new threads lol


Don't feel like having to go through pages upon pages to make a post in Raw thread.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

TheFackingCrow said:


> You all people will vow to Strowman greatness, y'all will see.


:no


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I skipped Raw. It looks like I didn't miss much. I'm not a fan of Braun being pushed.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

First time in a long time that I walked away mid-Raw. Forgot how badly WWE phone it in during the holiday season.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

If Roman and Braun face off at WM Braun should win the U.S. title off of him. Braun would do that title justice, while also putting himself more over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Some fun after RAW went of air: Jericho and Owens get put on the cage...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811061878327832576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811062892695027712
:lol


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I am so glad I don't watch this shit live...holy FUCK is RAW bad.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Boston does have the best accent to be fair. :nerd:


Can't argue with that haha.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Running out of things to talk about RAW. There's new Tag Team belts to replace the penny copper belts. Mick Foley has been very strange lately and him saying they were in Pittsburgh with JeriKO correcting him that they were in Columbus, Ohio makes me wonder if it was a botch or not. Faces don't do that (unless you're R-Truth). Sasha Banks' stock has dropped with the hot potato title switching with Charlotte and her tapping out. Not sure what to make of the upcoming feud with Nia Jax. 

I don't mind Cesaro and Sheamus being Tag Team Champs. But I'm sure fans don't want to cheer for Sheamus so their face or heel alignment is weird. Cedric Alexander and Alicia Fox are dating? Since when? Poor Enzo had to do those Sensitivity Training skits and then gets pummeled by Rusev again (with Jinder Mahal). Charlotte moves onto Bayley. That was a long match they had. Looks like this show was built around Braun Stroman. He came out to attack goldenboy Roman Reigns to end the show. The crowd was so dead. Not much to cheer for anymore.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I enjoyed the promo between Jericho, Owens and Mick Foley to kick off the show, I enjoyed Strowman’s rampage, I enjoyed Sasha Banks in that outfit and the Enzo stuff was pretty funny… until that beatdown at the end, damn. Otherwise it was all just dull and skippable. Well other than that Alicia Fox love triangle which is simply abysmal.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I laughed out loud when Jinder Mahal is asked to spell his name, and Enzo cut in with SAWWWWFT.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The Sensitivity session was fun, reminded me of Team Hell No's anger management segments. The "bogin" part got me :lol

The love triangle is cool, I wish they involved women more in men's storylines, I'm all for this one, plus Alicia is underrated and Noam is doing a great job as the wooing jerk.

Why is Titus still using the Prime Time Players theme ? He used to have a heel theme, _Let Me Show You How_

I guess they will feed Strauwman to Reigns then... shit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

WWE booking is SO bad. Beyond bad, beyond terrible. At Roadblock they have Strowman look useless when he cant even beat a midcard dork like Zayn in 10 minutes and spends the last minute and a half getting his ass kicked yet the very next night he destroys Super Rollins and Super Reigns. How do those two things go together at all. Make Strowman look useless one night then just ignore that and book him like an absolute killer the next night. Strowman killing Zayn wouldn't have hurt Sami one bit.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Raw was great this week.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Some fun after RAW went of air: Jericho and Owens get put on the cage...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811061878327832576
> ...


:lmao dam i wish they showed this live


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fell asleep earlier.

This was perfect.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811053585194549248
















Ambrose Girl said:


> Did I see somebody suggest Strowman should win the Royal Rumble??? Please god no.
> 
> It's also funny to see some people have to eat their words, thinking Roman would stand tall at the end of Raw :lol


True.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I cant quite tell if Rusevs booking is good again or if Enzo is just being booked perfectly. Because this is all Enzo is good for, he's an annoying little twerp with zero credibility, getting destroyed every week is the best possible use of him. Jinder getting in on it was cool as well. I'm resisting getting my hopes up about Rusev though, seen far too often him get to look good simply so one of the chosen ones can squash him. I geuss its Rollins turn to destroy Rusev up next. 

I've never liked Neville, but I didn enjoy him wrecking those two dweebs again, and TBK just standing back and watching it.

And as far as Strowman goes...do it. Strap the rocket to him. He cant be any worse than this endless Shield shit, or the endless cowardly HHH pet heels.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Some positive thing about Raw last night*

There was a lot of comedy, lots of people taking the microphone and cuting jokes, some of the segments were funny, some of them were not... But regardless, at least the show doesn't feel like 3 hours of pure filler and maingless matches nobody wants to see.

For wa PG show, I would personally say it was decent.

Also, STROWMAN IS A FUKIN BEAST


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Some positive thing about Raw last night*

I enjoyed it. There was practically no filler on this Raw, besides maybe the 8 man tag.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Some positive thing about Raw last night*

Not sure this needed its own thread.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Some positive thing about Raw last night*

Big-E cracking a joke about Charlotte's amount of title reigns was a genuine LOL moment..
Strowman was great. Particularly the end of the show.
They've actually made me interested in a angle with Sheamus (shocking).

Only match I skipped to the end was the ME.. Those sort of pointless tag matches have never really interested me.
The rest of it was decent apart from Sasha/Nia and the cringey writing in the sensitivity training skits and some of the opening.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh also Alicia Fox is so damn hot. Especially with that new hairdo.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Some positive thing about Raw last night*



Jericho's List said:


> Not sure this needed its own thread.


A thread pointing some positive things about the show is not worthy, I should have done one complaining, like the rest...Those surely deserve their own thread.

Thanks mate


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Some positive thing about Raw last night*

Bayley's booty.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Noam Darr is underrated. Dude can talk.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Some positive thing about Raw last night*



TheFackingCrow said:


> A thread pointing some positive things about the show is not worthy, I should have done one complaining, like the rest...Those surely deserve their own thread.
> 
> Thanks mate


Maybe the poster expected more from the OP. 

I personally thought there was going to be a long list encouraging me to start watching again was a little disappointed to be honest.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Some positive thing about Raw last night*



TheFackingCrow said:


> A thread pointing some positive things about the show is not worthy, I should have done one complaining, like the rest...Those surely deserve their own thread.
> 
> Thanks mate


Unless it is a very precise statement about one wrestler or segment, this kind of post belongs to the Raw 12/19 thread in my opinion. Don't care if it's positive or negative.
I myself did find Raw decent yesterday


Also, I'm not your mate, bro.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Some positive thing about Raw last night*



T'Challa said:


> Maybe the poster expected more from the OP.
> 
> I personally thought there was going to be a long list encouraging me to start watching again was a little disappointed to be honest.


lol We talking about Raw here, you shouldn't have expected so much to begin with.

Anyway, the whole point about WWE eliminating some fillers and making the show a little more easy to watch is worthy of mention, I think.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Rated R Maryse said:


> I cant quite tell if Rusevs booking is good again or if Enzo is just being booked perfectly. Because this is all Enzo is good for, he's an annoying little twerp with zero credibility, getting destroyed every week is the best possible use of him. Jinder getting in on it was cool as well. I'm resisting getting my hopes up about Rusev though, seen far too often him get to look good simply so one of the chosen ones can squash him. I geuss its Rollins turn to destroy Rusev up next.
> 
> I've never liked Neville, but I didn enjoy him wrecking those two dweebs again, and TBK just standing back and watching it.
> 
> And as far as Strowman goes...do it. Strap the rocket to him. He cant be any worse than this endless Shield shit, or the endless cowardly HHH pet heels.


I agree with most of this except for Enzo -- I'm really sick of him just being everybody's punching bag. He's allowed exactly zero offense ever. He gets tossed around like a potato sack by Rusev, and then Rusev gets the same treatment from Cass -- so how totally fucking useless does that make Enzo look, and what's the point of that? Why is he even there? This is what WWE has come down to -- half the roster is total shit, and the rest are 50/50 dweebs. One more thing to add to the ever growing list of things I fucking hate about this company. 

I turned this show off before the first hour was over. Between what I saw and reading the recaps, I should never have turned it on. I gave them a chance, then gave up, and then gave them one more chance from this past month or so, and now I think I'm done. In the rare times there is anything cool going on, they figure out a way to ruin it. The things they do to make this shit unwatchable to me just keeps getting worse. Nah, no thanks. Last night was it. Idiotic booking, boring-ass characters, literally nauseating tv production, I've got better things to do with those five hours a week of my life.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I actually thought we were treated to an entertaining, rather coherent iteration of Raw last night. Outside of a few matches that went on too long, which is really just a result of the need to fill in time, I thought the episode progressed each storyline and character in a logical fashion, while working in good mic time to establish motivation moving forward.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm digging cruiserweight division Neville. Finally someone that doesn't freeze during the run-in and a pretty good promo too. The guy has plenty of ammunition so I'm curious to see how he fares with this new attitude going forward.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If last night was considered the "Holiday" Raw, it was much better than the past renditions of that show.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> What's the appeal of an obese woman in WWE?


Oh get over yourself. There's plenty of typical divas on the roster for you to enjoy. Gtfo of here hating Nia just for her size.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> If last night was considered the "Holiday" Raw, it was much better than the past renditions of that show.


It was just a slightly lower degree of suckage. It still sucked.



Ichigo87 said:


> Oh get over yourself. There's plenty of typical divas on the roster for you to enjoy. Gtfo of here hating Nia just for her size.


She's supposed to be a beast. I'd love to see what she's _supposed_ to be, like another Awesome Kong or a female Strowman. But she had zero heat last night -- she sounded like she was asking Sasha out on a date instead of threatening to rip her limb from limb. She had me actually feeling bad for her, like she's probably a sweetheart in real life still trying to play a badass. She needs to figure out how to turn up the ferocity level a few ticks.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Donald Trump after seeing Chris Jericho last night on RAW:










- Vic


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

My thoughts after just watching the show:

- Opening segment: I feel like I have seen this promo too many times. Nothing new, nothing fresh. Maybe except Foley's hair and leather jacket combo, not to mention that fucking shirt. What the fuck :lol - oh look, a shark cage. Didn't we get this at NXT and don't they conveniently have a toy out that resembles this? I wonder if this rules Reigns out of the Royal Rumble match. Also interesting to see what happens with the outcome now we'll be on the road to Wrestlemania following it. Must admit though did laugh at all the shit coming out of Foley's fanny pack :lmao

- Enzo & Cass are so over, but let's hope Rusev lays them to waste. Looking fresh with that beard back.... well, that was quick. At least Rusev won :rusevyes

- Womens segment. Skipped.

- Backstage segment with Sheamus & Cesaro, I like these two together, got good chemistry. The belts aren't much of an improvement but my god they are so much better then the bronze pennies they had. 

- STROWMAN DESTROYING SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

- Cruiserweights, literally don't care.

- New Day not as over as they were before, looks like all the heel shenanigans they were pulling off was doing the right thing (if they are indeed going to end up turning heel). What the fuck are The Club or the Shining Stars doing out there? This is really the best they have for the Tag Division on Raw? Jesus christ. Not watching this match at all.

- Neville looks like such a beast, I could get behind him as top heel of the cruiserweight division and just destroying everyone. Colour me impressed :mark: :mark: - showing some fire with his promo, keep it up Neville.

- STROWMAN COMING OUT AND DESTROYING TITUS O'NEIL AND KALISTO. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: - that is what they should have been doing in the first place to have him make a point about better competition. 

- More women. Skip.

- Time for the main event. BRAUN STROWMAN DESTROYING MAIN EVENT TALENT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: - That is how you end another stale main event. I hope it isn't an intention of Strowman that he wants a feud with Reigns as planned but he's just doing it because he wants to destroy people and is making a point to Foley to give him what he wants. :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I knew you'll enjoy the show with Braun wrecking havoc all over the place :lol

I think they did a good job incorporating and following through with the fallout of the Sami/Braun match on this show.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Sasha's speech was heart breaking. 
She may not be the best face at getting sympathy, but she showed great emotions, and I felt her character at that time was so easy to relate to.
A good guy/girl that is confident because of his/her past accomplishments, very passionate about what they do, believing the sky's the limit, going after a new hard project that requires 10 times the effort that you give usually..with many people wanting you to fail and very few genuine people rooting for you..and in the end..it's a total disaster, you were out of your league, outmatches, you failed to accomplish something that you wanted so bad, something you believed you could do, but just couldn't. 

I know some may hate to see Sasha being vulnerable and all, it makes sense to see her crushed emotionally and not even her bullies (like Nia) think she's worth bullying since she's so down, like take a jab or two at her, but not worth decimating.. but I hope to see the story of how she builds herself back up and gets to be on top, for once, legit.


----------

